

Txtng associated wiv superior reading skills - CoryOndrejka
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2009/03/txtng-associated-wiv-superior-reading.html

======
buugs
Seems like a bunch of bull to me, perhaps the children who have a phone with a
text messaging plan are more likely to have access to a computer and the
internet, I can see the internet as improving reading skills. txting isn't
going to have large words the most I can see is interpretation of word orders
and meanings being improved.

The title of the article is terrible in an attempt to be cute I had to look a
few times to realize it was supposed to be with and not some acronym as me nor
anyone I've ever known has abbreviated with w/ a 3 letter word..

